# Jerky?



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, jerky is my next experiment. What cut of meat should I buy? I have a marinade/brine recipe but no idea what cut of meat to buy. Just something cheap?


----------



## Ken (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll pick up something on the way home from work......


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2008)

I never made Jerky, but Flank stake should work nicely. Of course it is only a guess, cince i do not eat flank, it is not kosher, so what do I know...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a Good Eats where AB used flank steak.  I think brisket would also work.  You want a cut with little fat.


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken, you are gross. (And anything you "pick up" on the way home would likely be "mall rat" major ewww!)

Charlie, is flank steak like blade steak? I haven't seen that label in the store.


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, thanks Andy. Is it better to buy it in roast form? Easier to cut that way?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2008)

Aha, so I was right then, good.

Brisket might be too tough, might be... Here if you go to a butcher they will slice for you. Do you have to slice it pretty thinly, right? It is not that hard to slice flank, just throw it in the freezer until it starts getting frozen but not frozen yet. The knife will cut it thru like thru the butter.


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooo, smart idea Charlie. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2008)

I’m not sure what other name it goes buy. Maybe some body else does. But quick Internet search shows this:

*“Definition: *The flank steak is technically not a steak, but has become so popular in the last few decades that it can't be ignored. The flank is the belly muscle of the cow and is typically cut into small pieces. The flank is very flavorful but contains almost no fat and will be tough pretty much no matter how you cook it. 
The flank steak became very popular with mainstream introduction of fajitas. Traditionally, however, this is actually the steak known for the dish London broil. “

If that the case brisket will work too. Looks like they come from the same part of cow. Just the flank is in the rear half.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2008)

Alix, when we make jerky, we use chuck.  I usually freeze it pretty firm and use my sharpest knife to nearly shave slices, then put in our marinade.  We dry our  jerky in our dehydrator.  Yum, yum, yummers.  Hmmm!  This reminds me, we haven't made jerky in a while.


----------



## Rom (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have an answer for you because I have never made it before, but can u make it from anything apart from beef? Do you need to have a dehydrator or can u use the oven?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 2, 2008)

Rom said:


> I don't have an answer for you because I have never made it before, but can u make it from anything apart from beef? Do you need to have a dehydrator or can u use the oven?



Yes, Rom, it can be made in the oven and I would imagine other types of meat would work.  Actually, one of our sons, who is an avid hunter, makes  venison jerky.


----------



## GB (Jan 2, 2008)

I use flank. Make sure whatever cut you get cut it WITH the grain.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 2, 2008)

GB explain please.

Also Katie, how firm are we talking here? If it's firm then it is hard, how can yopu cut it?


----------



## GB (Jan 2, 2008)

My plane is about to take off so I will try to be quick. Again the grain makes it tender and fall apart. This I'd good when you are cooking flank for something like fajitas. For jerky you want with the grain so it does not crumble into little pieces.


----------



## Rom (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks! 
What about lamb? My bf doesn't eat beef or pork. Would Kangaroo meat do it as well?
Never seen lamb jerky lol


----------



## Alix (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all! I'm going to go look for a chuck roast. GB, thanks for that tip! Its a good thing you mentioned that or I would have gone cross grain. Shopping tomorrow, jerky late in the evening maybe, or at the latest the day after. I'll keep you all posted on my results.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I found some rouladen sliced beef at the store. Being a basically lazy sort, I decided to try this out. I brined it (just sugar and salt) and its out in the smoker now. I put in about 1/2 hickory and 1/2 alder. It smells pretty fine and I want some now! However, I don't think I want a faceful of smoke, so I guess I'd better wait. Sigh. I'll keep y'all posted on how it goes.


----------



## mikki (Jan 6, 2008)

Just about any meat will work to make jerky. We use mostly venison, but I have wild turkey brest I'm going to try. I also make jerky out of ground venion.


----------



## GB (Jan 6, 2008)

mikki said:


> Just about any meat will work to make jerky.


Not any cut though. You do not want to make jerky with anything that has a lot of fat. The fat will go rancid and ruin the jerky. Any lean cuts of meat of fish will work though.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Jan 6, 2008)

If money isn't a real concern for you (and you can find it), I use flat-iron steak for most of my jerky-ing.  Flank steak as others have stated works really well too.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 6, 2008)

I like London Broil. When it goes on good sale, I stock up!
My wife got me a great jerky cutting board. One side is 1/4 inch deep,
the other 1/2 inch, so cutting the correct thickness with the grain is a breeze!


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, the jerky is a bit too smoky for me, but my youngest likes it. I think it is too thinly sliced as well. No biggie. We'll eat this and I will try again with a different cut of meat.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2008)

Alix said:


> Ok, jerky is my next experiment. What cut of meat should I buy? I have a marinade/brine recipe but no idea what cut of meat to buy. Just something cheap?


 
I make jerky all the time and my favorite cut is London Broil. you want something lean or you get pockets of fatty gristle in your chew. First I trim away all the fat I can find then I cut it thick and marinate it in a mixture of Buffaloe brand chipote sauce and a small amount of soy sauce to dilute the fire a little bit. Some cummin is good too. Don't dry it so long that it gets crispy. Your dog will love you for it. Mine goes nuts when I start makng it and won't leave the kitchen.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2008)

*also called Top Round*



Floyd said:


> I make jerky all the time and my favorite cut is London Broil. you want something lean or you get pockets of fatty gristle in your chew. First I trim away all the fat I can find then I cut it thick and marinate it in a mixture of Buffaloe brand chipote sauce and a small amount of soy sauce to dilute the fire a little bit. Some cummin is good too. Don't dry it so long that it gets crispy. Your dog will love you for it. Mine goes nuts when I start makng it and won't leave the kitchen.


 
I've been told that London Broil and Top Round are the same thing.


----------



## Floyd (Apr 22, 2008)

Rom said:


> thanks!
> What about lamb? My bf doesn't eat beef or pork. Would Kangaroo meat do it as well?
> Never seen lamb jerky lol


 I would be cautious when it came to pork or fowl jerky. I'm afraid of getting sick from either of those two types of meat should they be undercooked since jerky is basically dried meat. Am I just being paranoid.


----------



## mcnerd (Apr 23, 2008)

Floyd said:


> I would be cautious when it came to pork or fowl jerky. I'm afraid of getting sick from either of those two types of meat should they be undercooked since jerky is basically dried meat. Am I just being paranoid.


You are correct and not paranoid.  ALL poultry meat (Chicken, Turkey, etc.) must be precooked before turning into jerky.  The same would be for pork, though the danger of Trichinosis in a commercial product is quite slim because of the confined conditions.  There is still the chance....


----------



## sattie (Apr 23, 2008)

Alix, I LOVE jerky... probably about as much as I like chips and dip.  I have never tried to make my own, but I don't mind sampeling others jerky recipes!!!  I wish there was some way to get companies to send me jerky to sample!


----------



## Caslon (Apr 23, 2008)

I made beef jerky years ago with the Ronco dehydrator. It was basically nothing more than round plastic shelves and a cheap heating coil at the bottom.

I ended up actually working in a reostat (the same you use to dim lights) to the unit.

It took way too much effort and time.  Also, for all the time I took, I ended up eating it all up in about 2 hours.

lol! Homemade beef jerky is that good. The rawhide they sell in stores can lead to jaw problems, or cause a root canal appointment.


----------



## Alix (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been thinking of trying this again soon, but frankly, I need to wait for the snow to clear off my deck dang it. I'm going to try a thicker slice and I liked the marinade I used. It was just right, a bit sweet and nicely salty. I have to decide what chips to use though. We didn't care for the hickory I used last time. I'm thinking alder or apple. Something fruity maybe.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 28, 2008)

I always use flank steak-although IMHO it is'nt "cheap" 

Throw it in the freezer for an hour or two before you slice it; easier to handle that way. I cut about 1/8" -1/4" thick. Marinade/seasoning is a matter of preference, but my family/friends all seem to enjoy Alton Browns recipe. I add a bit of Teryaki to mine.


----------

